# Late period, light bleeding, Pregnant?



## Daejin

I don't know if this is in the right place- please move it if it isn't


I'm a few days late for my period but now i have this very light bleeding that is very light in colour, sometimes its a little redder but mainly light. It's started to get a bit redder but its very thin and faint, nothing compared to what a period is and there is no cramping whatsoever since it started which i normally get with a really weird uncomfortable feeling if i am on my period. I've had pregnancy symtoms such as tender breasts especially the nipples, slighy cramping/pains in my stomach, mood swings, wanting to eat certain foods, nausea which can be made worse by certain smells or thinking of food and the odd headache.. Could this mean that I'm pregnant?

also has anyone had any false negatives using clearblue digital tests? i've heard that they need high levels to read properly


----------



## SarahRae

I have never had a false negative on one of the more "expensive" tests, such as "FR" or "CB" ... However, I have had plenty with the IC. I would wait another day and take a test tomorrow... if it still says negative, request blood work. If both are negative it is pretty safe to say you are not pregnant, and what you may be experiencing is a lighter period or even possibly an annovulatory cycle! 

GOOD LUCK TO YOU AND KEEP ME POSTED!!!! :):)


----------



## Daejin

Really? i read on alot sites that CB Digi require high hormone le for it to even consider a positive :/ they could be wrong about the CB Digi tests but knowing my luck the tests were faulty. I checked again this morning ( a few hours ago) and there isnt much change, its still really thin and light and the redder parts arent showing as much and there are no cramps or anything of the sort still. Ill keep my eye on it and if it doesnt change then ill get one that isnt a digi one. Thanks i appreciate the support <3


----------



## Bean66

Digi's aren't very sensitive so often wont register + until day AF is due or sometimes later. 

If no proper flow in a day or two test again.

Good luck


----------



## Daejin

Ah so they do need a high level to detect it.. so if i just use a 'cheap' one where the lines show if your pregnant and not a digi one... im just getting 'dribs and drabs' and its not like my normal period at all so if it doesnt sort itself out ill test tomorrow. thank you also <3


----------



## Daejin

**UPDATE** ok so from when i started my post i bled for about 2-3 days but it wasnt very heavy and it would take all day to fill just a third of a sanitry towel. I thought it has finished on Tuesday night/wednesday morning.. Thing is i still seem to have a small bit of blood - not enough even for a panty liner- almost like spotting, its only there when i wipe.. I took two cheap tests on wednesday morning.. One was invalid and one was negative but im sure on the invalid one i saw two very very faint lines.. I have small barely noticeable pains in one side of my abdomen... Is this a sign of pregnancy with a neg test or is it something else now?


----------



## Bean66

I don't know sorry. Maybe have a chat with your doc? Could just be an off cycle.


----------



## Daejin

Its really bizairre i dont understand whats happening because this has never happened beforr and now in this spotting thing there are times when its turning brown... its never happened before


----------



## Annie77

All i can advise you off is the two experiences I have had when this is has been similiar. Both do not have happy endings, so I apologise for any negativity in advance but it is only fair I tell you.

With my 2nd pregnancy, we had only tried once and I just 'knew' I was pregnant. Did a test at 14dpo - negative. The next day my 'period' started -usual flow and I was gutted. It stopped after 2 days and was light but this was normal for me so didn't think anything of it. Three days later i started to bleed again with quite sore cramps. Did a test at 19/20dpo and this time it was positive. Phoned GP and she took bloods and told me i was probably miscarrying. After another two blood tests my hcg had fallen back under 5 and pregnancy was gone. I suspect my hcg levels just hadn't been high enough to suppress my period and although they increased slightly to give me a BFP at 20dpo they then fell.

With my 4th pregnancy, got my BFP at either 15 or 18dpo - very faint. my urine test at 20dpo came back negative and so i had to wait another week and hand in another one. At 28 dpo, whilst waiting for 2nd urine test to come back (later found out it was positive) I started to bleed pink-red and got blood test taken that day. My hcg was only 350 or so and by friday it had only risen to 525. Thought I was miscarrying but another blood test the following day showed it was probably ectopic which was confirmed later.

My initial suspicion is that you are pregnant but your hcg levels may be too low and therefore not fully supressing the lining of your womb coming away. Low hcg levels would also explain BFN on all but the most sensitive of tests. Low hcg can just happen and as long as they are climbing then you are okay. if they are not doubling and you are getting pain on one side then you need to get checked for ectopic.

The other option is that you are not pregnant and your period is just mucking about with you.

Good luckx


----------



## Daejin

I appreciate you telling me your story as mine is similar to yours, its helped me put things clearer in my mind. So theres a chance im not but from what you said there is a big chance that I am but if i am i have either low HCG or i've miscarried.. im about 15-19dpo so should i test again then? the blood i got today was pink and patchy and there was a brownish bit for a hour or two.. it seems to have stopped now... so should i test again or could i be safe waiting till monday or tuesday to go to my GP and get bloods taken?


----------



## Annie77

I would go to gp on Monday and ask for blood tests and make sure you mention pain in side. If you do get shoulder pain or get very dizzy call out of hours.


----------



## Daejin

right ill go then and ask for bloods especially seen as today there has been like a brownish spotting going on.. kinda freaked out now haha but ill definitely mention the pain in one side cos even thought its only once every few hours its slightly stronger than it originally was but its not enough to stop me in my tracks


----------



## springgreen

Daejin said:


> I appreciate you telling me your story as mine is similar to yours, its helped me put things clearer in my mind. So theres a chance im not but from what you said there is a big chance that I am but if i am i have either low HCG or i've miscarried.. im about 15-19dpo so should i test again then? the blood i got today was pink and patchy and there was a brownish bit for a hour or two.. it seems to have stopped now... so should i test again or could i be safe waiting till monday or tuesday to go to my GP and get bloods taken?


Did you ever find out for sure what went on here???


----------



## DobbyForever

whoops old thread totally typed a response.


----------



## lala12308

Last month, I swore I was pregnant. I spotted TT he first day just once when I wiped then nothing that whole day. The next day I bled lightly but steadily then the next day nothing until night, flow started again then ended by next day. So I barely had it...no cramps hardly either. I took a bunch of tests and nothing. That had never happened to me before but I guess it was just an off cycle. That probably didn't help you but wanted to say it could just be off for you this month too. Good luck with everything...I hope you find the answers you're looking for.


----------

